# My avant-garde ambient\noise projet usne 451 is on hold because of studio lazzyness..



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes my ambient noise projet Usine 451 has two track finished , the 4 other are on hold, my studio guy is slacking,i ask him to work out, remixe, compress the sound, had slight bass drone, something simple, but he always says im busy i lack in time all i need is 5hours and it's done... yep and i ask him a year ago, darn , does he care or not, this released sound promessing, but he got better thing to do ,my work not priority, im frustrated i wont hide it.

Than i have two project i got it on mp3 it'ss 3 tracks of drone\industrial\noise called Erebus, tambourine experiment are for later there my second project.

But my studio guys is always buzy i seen him once this month, i promess him a gift and cash for service, but he seem to dont care mutch, like yah he work on it 2 tracks, but he doeing nothing so far, grr im angry.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Just doing it man, forget the studio man he sounds like a drag man


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I would certainly be interested to hear your work.


----------

